# What series are you following ATM



## Raslin (7/10/14)

I am intrested to know which series vapers are following atm.

I tend to watch one at a time. Right now busy with - Legends . Building up some SOA as well.


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

Ncis
The strain
The listener 
Rookie blue
Rizolli and Isles 
Anger management 
The big bang theory 
Haven
New girl
Gotham
Power 
Californication 
Ray Donovan 
Friend with better lives
Royal pains 
Sullivan and son
Witches of East end 
Person of interest 
Blue bloods 
Bones 
Sleepy hollow 
The blacklist 
The flash 
Chicago pd
Franklin and bash
Metador

Jst a few of the current ones 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Blue bloods
Bones
Chicago PD
Criminal Minds
Friend with better lives
Grey Anatomy
Hawaii 50
Person of interest
Rizzoli and Isles
Rookie blue
Survivor
The Amazing Race
The big bang theory
The blacklist
Under the Dome
Unforgettable
X-Factor UK

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Blue bloods
> Bones
> Chicago PD
> Criminal Minds
> ...



Nice list. I watch all those too. Apart from amazing race 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (7/10/14)

That's quite a number both of you are following. Do you watch them one at a time or mix them up like on dstv?


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

Only 3 atm:

Gotham
The Blacklist series 2
Outlander


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/10/14)

Sons... Sons... Sons... Sons... More Sons... 

Really enjoying the British show Misfits as well. You guys have to look into that. It's very twisted. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Oh nice, didn't know Gotham had started. Need to watch that!

Watching Greys Anatomy all over (wife loves it).
Blue Bloods 
Sons of Anarchy 
And just finished up with Vikings S1


----------



## MurderDoll (7/10/14)

Comicbook men. The inner geek in me demands it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Sons... Sons... Sons... Sons... More Sons...
> 
> Really enjoying the British show Misfits as well. You guys have to look into that. It's very twisted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



If its as twisted as Penny Dreadful I will start the download now.


----------



## greybush (7/10/14)

Just finished Ray Donovan s2... Epic series, now starting Boardwalk empire s5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (7/10/14)

@johan, SOA is definitely a must see, Some really twisted plots and has the whole outlaw thing going for it. not as twisted as shameless though....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raslin (7/10/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Comicbook men. The inner geek in me demands it.



Never heard of it. is it anything like Big Bang?


----------



## Riaz (7/10/14)

Suits
Game of thrones
Blacklist
Body of proof
Street outlaws
The originals



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rellik (7/10/14)

greybush said:


> Just finished Ray Donovan s2... Epic series, now starting Boardwalk empire s5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also just finished Ray Donovan S2. I'm now missing my weekly dose of crazy...
Also watching:
The Blacklist
The Big Bang Theory
Modern Family
Haven


----------



## MurderDoll (7/10/14)

Raslin said:


> Never heard of it. is it anything like Big Bang?


Nah. 

Its about a Jay and Silent bobs secret stash. 

It's a comicbook store. 

Its really good if you into comicbooks and the likes. Get to see some cool stuff.


----------



## Raslin (7/10/14)

Sounds good. Will have watch it soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/10/14)

johan said:


> If its as twisted as Penny Dreadful I will start the download now.



It's a different type of show, but start downloading. It's good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (7/10/14)

I see plex was just released for Xbox with gesture control. That is a game changer for my media step if it works.... Might have to get an Xbox one.


----------



## crack2483 (7/10/14)

The strain 
Gotham
Black mirror. Just got it after much chatter on mybb. Gonna start tonight.

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (7/10/14)

Started watching True Detective this week. Awesome! After that it will probably be Ray Donovan s02


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

A never ending series of:
Cricket
Tennis
Rugby

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (8/10/14)

Quickdraw at the moment. So funny!


----------



## Alex (8/10/14)

The last ship 
The Strain
NCIS Los Angeles
Million Dollar Listing LA

These are the shows I'm currently watching.


Sent from my Reo


----------



## rvdwesth (8/10/14)

Latest Survivor, Person of Interest 3, and 24


----------



## Metal Liz (8/10/14)

Too many to mention hahaha, we have a 4TB and a 1TB hard drives that gets rotated between friends for things to watch, but i'll list a couple that stand out 

Just finished watching Ink Master seasons 1 - 4, now to get my hands on season 5
Tattoo nightmares
Bad Ink
American Dad
Bob's Burgers
Archer
Brickleberry
Suits
White Collar
Under the dome
The inbetweeners
Black Books
2 Broke Girls
Cougar Town
Ray Donovan (only have season 1  )
Big Bang
How I met your mother 
Son's of Anarchy

and the list goes on hahaha


----------



## Al3x (8/10/14)

dont forget supernatural the preview(episode 00) for the new season released last night

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wesley (8/10/14)

If you are into spy stories you should consider 'The Americans'.

It is set in the USA during the Cold War period - the Russians have spies infiltrate the USA masquerading as American families, and they take on missions while raising their children as Americans. It gets really intense.

Season 2 just ended so you won't have too much to catch up on, each season is 13 episodes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Raslin (8/10/14)

with all of these series floating around maybe we should get a "Series Box" moving around like the tasteboxes. or setup a series swop at the next vapemeet?


----------



## Alex (8/10/14)

About to watch "_Flash_"  http://thetvdb.com/?tab=series&id=279121

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arctus (8/10/14)

Black Mirror sounds interesting, will definitely give that a try.

Two series I haven't seen mentioned yet are The Good Wife, (legal/political humorous drama) and House of Cards, US version, (American devious political drama), Kevin Spacey is brilliant in this.

Anybody know of any decent Sci Fi out there?, it seems like ages since I got a good Sci Fi fix.


----------



## Raslin (8/10/14)

The 100 was ok as far as scifi goes


----------



## crack2483 (8/10/14)

Raslin said:


> with all of these series floating around maybe we should get a "Series Box" moving around like the tasteboxes. or setup a series swop at the next vapemeet?




Erm cos quite honestly I'm guessing 90% of the above mentioned content is illegally obtained. So unless you want to post fragile hardware through our ever so careful sapo service containing illegal data.....

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (8/10/14)

Good point. Have to work on an alternative. Metro net maybe


----------



## huffnpuff (8/10/14)

What? No Knick or Manhattan?


----------



## Raslin (9/10/14)

Just watched Big Bang s08. I forgot how good Sheldon is! Great show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

A new series that popped up without any fanfare which I'm really enjoying is Madam Secretary!


----------



## Al3x (18/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A new series that popped up without any fanfare which I'm really enjoying is Madam Secretary!


I saw that this morning, set it to download, is it any good?


----------



## Raslin (18/10/14)

Waiting for How to get away with murder to finish downloading


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

Al3x said:


> I saw that this morning, set it to download, is it any good?



Very good!


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

Have anyone seen the movie: Mrs Brown's Boys (2014)? but before I get it, is the movie good or crap?
(I loved the series though)


----------



## Tom (19/10/14)

Finished "True Detective" last night....AWESOME! A must watch for lovers of a good crime story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

Have some top ones in no particular order :

West World - still getting to grips with this one Excetutive Producer JJ Abrams he broke Star Wars so let's see... 

The Strain - Del Tourro what more can you say.... 

Brooklyn Nine Nine - Sometimes weird is what you need.... 

Survivor - Yes I am a fan.... 

Van Helsing - no relation to the actual myth of The Hand Of God but the chick is hot at least 

Flash - purely watching for the timeline 

Leathal Weapon - great adaptation great story really enjoying this one... 

Gotham - curiosity killed the cat


----------



## zadiac (21/10/16)

West World
Supergirl
Arrow
Flash
Van Helsing
Lethal Weapon
Elementary
The Strain
MacGuyver
Marvel's Agents of SHIELD
Scorpion
The Exorcist

Also watching Castle. On season 4 now. Never watched it before. Don't know why.


----------



## Daniel (21/10/16)

Another one started watching , AfterMath , holy cheeseballs very hectic think The Seven Plagues come to life ..... and then throw in some demons and wyverns to boot ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (21/10/16)

Stranger Things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW (21/10/16)

Add to the list "you're the worst" k@k funny
Expanse
Dark matter

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (26/10/16)

Shameless! 
Real life dysfunctional family sh1t

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (26/10/16)

Errrrr


The Walkig Dead.... or is it the twitching dead dead after Sunday/Monday....

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkster_122 (26/10/16)

Just finished up with stranger things and marvels Luke cage


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------

